# Creamed Honey???



## Cuttingedgelandinc (Mar 3, 2015)

can I use crystallized honey to make creamed honey after I warm it? I have a bunch of honey that is partially crystallized and I want to make more creamed honey with it. If I heat it and un-crystallize it, will it have any effect on the final product? Will it be grainy in texture?
Thanks


----------



## TimW (May 15, 2013)

Yes you can un-crystallize it and use it. A lot of instructions say to heat all your honey even if it is not crystallized to make sure there are no crystals. Then after it has cooled down, add your creamed starter. 

Good luck!!


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

The texture of crystallized honey is different than the creamed honey you want to use seed you honey with. Follow these direction they will make a nice creamed honey.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiqrU71aJGc

There's other videos to watch that will pretty much do and say all the same things this one does but its still fun to watch.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

You can use already crystallized honey to make a batch of starter. Run it through a blender or food processor until the grains are super fine. But the honey to be creamed must be free of crystallization.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

In the above video, the guy says to not use your own creamed honey for seeding new batches, that you should buy it from the store, why is that?


----------



## Cuttingedgelandinc (Mar 3, 2015)

I already have a very good starter. I was wondering if adding it to previously crystallized honey would change the texture. All of the creamed honey that I have made came out great.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

jmgi said:


> In the above video, the guy says to not use your own creamed honey for seeding new batches, that you should buy it from the store, why is that?


not sure, I saved a few containers from last yr that I will use for seed this yr.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

natural size crystals make a course product. Its going thru a grinder that makes them smaller and therefore a better product. It will feel smooth when you taste it. you can use saved product if it has a fine crystal. It duplicates the starter with each batch.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

Think of the starter as a template to be replicated. If you start with coarse crystals the end product will be coarse. This is also the reason why the honey to be creamed must be free of all other crystals or particulate that could serve as a template.
The usual reason given for using a bought creamed honey instead of your own is you are starting with a known product that has the desired grain size. You can use your own honey but it will first need to be fully crystallized and protected from fermentation as that is a risk when honey crystallizes. Basically the sugar falling out of suspension can leave enough free water to support spoilage. Once safely crystallized the large natural crystals will need to be reduced to the desired size. This can range from mortar and pestle to high speed mills.
Once you have a batch of creamed honey of the desired texture it can be used indefinitely to make other batches much like a sourdough starter.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Liquify first to remove rough crystal size. I bought a pound of creamed honey for a starter years ago, now I just use my own for seed.


----------

